# Best Cajun Boiled Peanuts



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

I started with a pretty good recipe, but wasn't flavorful or spicy enough, so I added some things, damn these are good. They will definitely "clear your sinuses"



Cajun Boiled Peanuts



5 Pounds Raw Green Peanuts

8 Jalapeno Peppers

3 Lemons

2 Medium Onions

2 Bell Peppers, any color

3 Tbsp Chili Powder

3 Tbsp Cayenne Pepper

1/3 Cup Zatarains Crab Boil

1/3 Cup Garlic Powder

1/3 Cup Rock Salt



You will need a large pot for this recipe. Use fresh produce, ie, whole raw jalapenos, seeds and all, whole lemons instead of juice, no powdered onions, etc.



Wash and coarsely slice all produce. Add all ingredients to pot. Cover with several inches of water. Boil for three hours, checking periodically to ensure peanuts are still covered with water. Do not let water level drop below top of peanuts. If needed, add water.



Let cool several hours at a minimum before eating. Peanuts will asborb flavor as they cool. For maximum flavor, wait 24 hours


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

sounds good, ill have to try it


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (Apr 6, 2008)

how long do they stay good for


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

About 30 minutes. HA! If you have a group of 4-6 people. I put up 100 pounds this year in gallon ziplocks. I'll try this one. I love them spicy. Try dropping a couple big scoops of ice in the water when they are done,if you want them to pick up the spice quicker.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (11/7/2009)*how long do they stay good for


Well there is enough salt in there to preserve them for quite a while, but honestly I dont know how long they "stay good" for because those 5 pounds get eaten in about two days around my house, and they are damn good the whole time. I just leave them on the stove and eat them right out of the pot and dont bother refrigerating them.


----------

